# Zu wenig druck am Vorderrad



## NDUR (14. Mai 2016)

hi leute. Mir ist es jetzt schon drei mal passiert dass mir das vorderrad wegschmiert. Auf unterschiedlichen untergründen mit unterschiedlichen reifen in ubterschiedlichen situationen. Kann es sein dass ich zu weit hinten im rad stehe und deshalb zu wenig druck auf den vorderreifen bringe. Mir ist es mit shorty, dhr2 und jetzt mit dhf passiert. Vom dhr2 hab ich ein video. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiter helfen.

Thx


----------



## everywhere.local (14. Mai 2016)

Hi,
zunächst hast du schon mal den Sprung verkackt und bist rechtslastig mit dem Schwerpunkt zu weit hinten gelandet.
Mit einer aktiveren Fahrweise vor, während und nach dem Sprung passiert das nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xyzHero (14. Mai 2016)

Bastifunbiker hat alles gesagt!


----------



## psychorad!cal (14. Mai 2016)

Wie gross bist du?Rahmengrösse des Slide?


----------



## To-bi-bo (14. Mai 2016)

Das hat ja nix mit dem Druck auf dem Vorderrad zu tun. Du kommst ja schon schräg auf - Hinfallen vorprogrammiert.


----------



## Speziazlizt (15. Mai 2016)

psychorad!cal schrieb:


> Wie gross bist du?Rahmengrösse des Slide?



Ist das nicht ein Nomad?


----------



## Kadauz (15. Mai 2016)

Bike mit längeren Kettenstreben kaufen.


----------



## tmf_superhero (15. Mai 2016)

Die Landung sorgt dafür das du auf dem Hosenboden landest. Da du relativ schräg landest kann das Vorderrad im ersten Moment nach der Landung wenig ausrichten. Ich sehe das du den Lenker etwas nach rechts bewegst. In der Luft ist so etwas ja in Ordnung aber sobald du landest sollte der Lenker wieder gerade sein.
Ob du wirklich zu hecklastig fährst ist schwer zu beurteilen. Lass dich am besten beim Fahren filmen, dann kann man am besten beurteilen wie deine Fahrposition ist.


----------



## jan84 (16. Mai 2016)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Hi,
> zunächst hast du schon mal den Sprung verkackt und bist rechtslastig mit dem Schwerpunkt zu weit hinten gelandet.
> Mit einer aktiveren Fahrweise vor, während und nach dem Sprung passiert das nicht



Sehe ich auch so. 

Geh mal auffm Pumptrack fahren bis Du das pumpen drin hast. Übe nen sauberen Bunnyhop und übe außerdem Kurven ohne Anlieger zu fahren (Schwerpunkt -vgl. zu deiner jetzigen Fahrweise- vorne halten), bike unter Dir legen!
Danach kannst Dich dem Springen widmen . 

Grüße,
Jan


----------



## Marc B (17. Mai 2016)

Wenn es Dir häufiger wegrutscht könnte es auch an Deiner einprogrammierten Kurventechnik liegen - das sehe ich bei vielen Biker*innen, dass sie in normalen Kurven mit Körper UND Bike in eine Schräglage gehen, dann rutscht das Bike schnell weg. Besser ist es, wenn sich nur das Bike neigt und Du zentral und tief stehst. Das dieser Punkt merkst Du gut, wenn der Sattel am inneren Bein anliegt.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Deleted 173968 (17. Mai 2016)

@tekknik welche Laufradgrösse fährst Du? Welchen Reifen? Wie war der Luftdruck im Reifen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (19. Mai 2016)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> @tekknik welche Laufradgrösse fährst Du? Welchen Reifen? Wie war der Luftdruck im Reifen?


und nicht zu vergessen:
Wie spät war es? Wie war die Aussentemperatur? Hast du Luftfederung? Wenn ja, wie war die Gastemperatur? Gab es eine Differenz zwischen Boden- und Reifentemperatur?
Wie sieht es mit Windrichtung und Sonnenstand aus?

Jetzt mal im Ernst:
Es ist zwar richtig, dass Reifen und Luftdruck (im Reifen) einen entscheidenden Einfluss auf den Grip haben, aber hier liegt der Fehler *offensichtlich* woanders.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (19. Mai 2016)

Und auch hier haben Götter die Diagnose vor die Therapie gesetzt: meine Frage hat ihren Grund. Ich habe was gesehen und würde gerne vorher was ausschließen.

Aber ist eh Wurscht. Der TE äußert sich nicht (mehr). 

Trotzdem Danke für Deinen Schlauberger Post.


----------



## everywhere.local (20. Mai 2016)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Trotzdem Danke für Deinen Schlauberger Post.


immer wieder gern


----------

